# GE Merlin RO Filter



## stuby

Anyone that needs a good Ro filter that makes more water than they should ever need should get one! I've had mine for 8 months now and love it! I had another RO filter before I got this one that didn't impress me at all. The Merlin RO filter puts out 750gpd + ro water and cost about $400 where other filters that don't put out half as much water cost almost as much as this one! Just my 2 cents! Take care Chuck


----------



## okiemavis

Ooh, sounds good. Do you know if it removes chloramines? (some r/o isn't as effective as others, so it doesn't remove stuff like that). Also, how often do you have to change the filter insert stuff, and how much do they cost?


----------



## stuby

Not sure if it does or doesn't remove chloramines...but here's a link that will tell all that you want to know! http://www.watervalue.com/merlin.html

I see it has when up a lot since I got mine...I'm glad I got it when I did!


----------



## Tyyrlym

750 gpd? That's a full house system. No wonder it says you don't need a tank, that kind of flow rate will just about keep up with your average faucet. With how much regular water RO units waste I can see the water bill going through the roof for most people with this thing.


----------



## stuby

Tyyrlym, it has a average efficiency rating of 23.70%...most ro units are closer to 10%!!!! In other words it doesn't waste as much water as reguler RO filters! Myself I use a plastic barrel that I fill with RO water and another I mix RO and tap water in to get what I want....


BTW: if your faucet only puts out 750 gpd then you need to call a plumber! lol


----------

